# Walleye at Ladue!



## Tekneek (Jul 23, 2009)

I had a killer weekend pounding Ladue. Caught tons of panfish, white perch, and a few decent bass, but the highlight of the whole weekend was this hoss. I was drifting a small chartreuse jighead tipped with a nibble of crawler across the middle towards the dam when this big girl woke me up. Measured 26" and just shy of 10 pounds. Can't believe I got it in....ultralight, 4# test, and no net.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Real nice , the lake may not have a lot of eyes but the ones in there are big.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

maybe there's still hope for LaDue...nice catch Tekneek


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Boy the stocking from 2 weeks ago paid off quickly! JK...Glad to see there are still some big girls in there. Beauty and on UL too. WOW.


----------



## Tekneek (Jul 23, 2009)

I've never tied into one there so you can imagine my surprise. Thought I had a big cat on!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice job! How did you keep the white perch off that night crawler??


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice catch. Congrats.


----------



## Tekneek (Jul 23, 2009)

KTkiff said:


> Nice job! How did you keep the white perch off that night crawler??


Haha! I was actually fishing for white perch at the time!


----------



## Gene Z (Oct 10, 2015)

Beautiful fish! It's good to see a nice walleye in Ladue. The few I have caught there I always end up letting go hoping they will spawn. Anywhere else they would end up in my frying pan.


----------



## daletitan (Jan 29, 2015)

Congrats, nice eye, been years since I saw a hog like that, I was out last Friday and it was WHITE perch heaven, went off 44 to 422 but it was still a great day on the water.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Juwayne22 (Jun 10, 2009)

I've only caught 2 walleye ever at LaDue but they were both hogs. 26 inches and 30 inches...both trolling tots


----------



## dfox (Jul 15, 2004)

Ive probably told this story before, but anyway many yrs ago when I first started fishing ladue I was bass only. In early july I think it was yr 2000 or 2001 I was having a tough day so I tried draging a worm harness around. Almost immediately caught a 29 inch 9.5+-/ eye. Jim at the bait store got me in the paper for that, they had a tourney that weekend that didnt hit 1/2 that weight. pure luck. I do get one here and there still, usually cranking around weed beds


----------



## Tekneek (Jul 23, 2009)

Great story, and that's a hoss. Pure luck in my case also.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Wow!--Tim


----------

